# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل يصح هذا الحديث :  " اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت ".

## صالح محمود

الحديث في السلسلة الصحيحة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله برقم 1543 حيث قال :
(أخرجه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " (5 / 36 و 7 / 239) من طريق الطبراني وهذا في" المعجم الكبير " (رقم - 10379) حدثنا عبدان بن أحمد حدثنا محمد بن زياد
البرجمي حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى عن مسعر عن زبيد عن مرة عن عبد الله قال:
" أصاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضيفا، فأرسل إلى أزواجه يبتغي عندهن طعاما،
فلم يجد عند واحدة منهن، فقال: (فذكره) فأهديت له شاة مصلية، فقال: هذه
من فضل الله، ونحن ننتظر الرحمة ". وقال أبو نعيم: " غريب من حديث مسعر
وزبيدة، تفرد به البرجمي ".
قلت: وثقه ابن حبان وابن إشكاب والفضل بن سعد الأعرج كما في " اللسان "
وأما أبو حاتم فلم يعرفه فقال: " مجهول " كما رواه ابنه (3 / 2 / 258) عنه
، وتبعه الذهبي في " الميزان " وغيره. وسائر الرواة ثقات، فالسند عندي
صحيح. وقال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " (10 / 159) :
" رواه الطبراني،
ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير محمد بن زياد البرجمي، وهو ثقة ".)

----------


## صالح محمود

هل من مجيب ؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=290744

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t104504/

----------


## صالح محمود

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

الحديث معلول بالإعضال.
كما هو مبين هنا:
*حديث (اللهم اني اسالك من فضلك ورحمتك..)*

----------

